

Invite HN - Boston meetup: Harvest Party October 25th - robg
http://anyvite.com/events/home/5fqnculmmv

======
robg
We've learned so much more here than we could ever give back. Hopefully this
is just some small way to say thanks! We'd love to meet as many of you as
possible.

~~~
daydream
I know exactly where you're talking about - it's BEAUTIFUL out there. I love
Lincoln, I worked out there for 4+ years and it's a wonderful place. I'd
encourage folks to go for the scenery alone!

Is the software you're working on Knowhi? It's not clear from the event
posting, I'm just assuming from your profile.

~~~
robg
Yes and yes! :)

